# Frightened and Confused



## Newtothis (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there, I know this is a common feeling but after being diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes today I'm so scared and confused. I've not been prescribed any medication and have a follow-up blood test in 2 weeks, but my random and fasting blood test have indicated diabetes, both were outside the guidelines. I'm not really sure what to do; or feel. I'd be really grateful if you could tell me how I just accept it...I know its because I've scared myself with some of the articles I've read...please help


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there, you've come to a great place for support, its a bit quiet at the moment, but we are usually a chatty group  I'm sure a type 2 will be along shortly but in the mean time, welcome and please don't panic (((hugs))) You will need to look at your diet and most likely make a few changes and try to do regular exercise. If diet and exercise don't work, there is medication you can try but usually diet and exercise is tried first. There are some links for newly diagnosed people on here, I will try to dig them out for you!


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just realised the link is at the top of the newbies page. I know a lot of people recommend the book: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum  First thing - try not to concentrate too much on the dire warnings you read. Diabetes is serious, no doubting that, but it is also something that people can learn to manage and live with - in many cases people find that the discipline and lifestyle/diet changes that a diagnosis brings results in the m feeling happeir and healthier than they may have felt for some considerable time - especially when they were undiagnosed and not aware that they needed to control things.

There are many, many examples from people here who have transformed their lives. If you want a good book to read and learn about Type 2 diabetes, I would highly recommend Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - only a few pounds, but very well spent! The best way to remove the fear is to gain understanding, and you can do that by reading the book and coming here to express your concerns or ask questions - nothing is considered 'silly' and you will always get a friendly response.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 11, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi there, I know this is a common feeling but after being diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes today I'm so scared and confused. I've not been prescribed any medication and have a follow-up blood test in 2 weeks, but my random and fasting blood test have indicated diabetes, both were outside the guidelines. I'm not really sure what to do; or feel. I'd be really grateful if you could tell me how I just accept it...I know its because I've scared myself with some of the articles I've read...please help



You might like to start with Maggie Davey's Open Letter to a Newly Dxed T2.
It is specifically aimed at folks like you....

http://www.sequin.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Downloads/openlet.pdf

It is important for you to grasp that this condition is not about Sugar as such, it is about Carbohydrates ( Bread, potatoes,rice,pasta, breakfast cereals). You have lost the ability to process them properly. You have to be careful with those carbs and watch portion sizes of them. You should also be careful with fruit because it contains a fast acting glucose called Fructose.

I don't know what weight you are ( not wishing to be rude -you might need more food than this) but a typical diet idea might run something like ...
Breakfast ....protein ( bacon and egg - NO toast, NO cereal, NO fruit juice)
Lunch .... a sandwich with protein ( ham, cheese, sardines etc) and some salad. ONE slice of bread only
Dinner/tea .... a decent portion of protein ( especially chicken or fish) with good servings of vegetables. Potatoes or whatever only a moderate portion.

Snacks in the day ... a fistful of nuts or a bit of fruit.

It would also pay to explore the GI (Glycemic Index) diet principles and the GL Diet (Glycemic Load).

Exercise is vital and you need to assess what you can do and work up the levels of that. It used to be said that a two mile walk a day or equivalent exercise was a minimum.

Losing weight is also very important, losing just 10% of your body weight can improve Insulin Resistance markedly ( IR is one of your big problems at the moment).

And of course, smoking is an absolute no-no.

JMHO


----------



## Mark T (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Newtothis


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 11, 2011)

*Help and Confused*

Thanks guys, don't feel so alone now. I was earlier diagnosed with fatty liver so cut out all saturated fats; sugars etc.. and eat plenty of fresh veg, fruit and fish, I'm hoping my liver will repair itself gradually. 

I have started losing weight, 1lb per week and walking at least an hour a day. I need to lose about a stone and a half. I'm confused about what I can and can't eat - can I eat; potatoes, bread etc.... 

Thank you x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks guys, don't feel so alone now. I was earlier diagnosed with fatty liver so cut out all saturated fats; sugars etc.. and eat plenty of fresh veg, fruit and fish, I'm hoping my liver will repair itself gradually.
> 
> I have started losing weight, 1lb per week and walking at least an hour a day. I need to lose about a stone and a half. I'm confused about what I can and can't eat - can I eat; potatoes, bread etc....
> 
> Thank you x



Well done on your weight loss! 

My best recommendation would be to follow a GL Diet (Glycaemic Load). Diabetes is all about carbohydrates which get converted to glucose in the blood and raise levels - the trick is to do this slowly and steadily to spread the impact. Two very good books on the subject that I read are in the following links:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

Ideally, you should get a meter so you can monitor the effect of different food on your levels, there is a link to a free meter in our 'Useful Links' thread, but the strips are quite expensive so ideally you will be able to persuade your doctor to prescribe them for you.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done on your weight loss!
> 
> My best recommendation would be to follow a GL Diet (Glycaemic Load). Diabetes is all about carbohydrates which get converted to glucose in the blood and raise levels - the trick is to do this slowly and steadily to spread the impact. Two very good books on the subject that I read are in the following links:
> 
> ...



Really appreciate your support - Thank you.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 11, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks guys, don't feel so alone now. I was earlier diagnosed with fatty liver so cut out all saturated fats; sugars etc.. and eat plenty of fresh veg, fruit and fish, I'm hoping my liver will repair itself gradually.
> 
> I have started losing weight, 1lb per week and walking at least an hour a day. I need to lose about a stone and a half. I'm confused about what I can and can't eat - can I eat; potatoes, bread etc....
> 
> Thank you x


Sounds like you are starting along the right lines with the weight loss and exercise.

I tend to stick to new potatoes as they are low gi and many of us have replaced white bread with Burgen Linseed and Soya bread, also low gi.  Although the trick is also the portion size as well as the types of food.

Nuts are also very good, low gi, low in carbohydrates and packed with nutrients.  But watch the calories when you want to loose weight!


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi and a warm welome to the forum, your amongst genuine people here who will gi ve you all the help you need.x


----------



## Salinda (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there Newtothis, I am also newly diagnosed and feeling my way but the support on this forum is phenomenal. I have found it is the place to ask questions and be taken seriously.  Hope your adjustment doesn't take too long and you start to feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks guys, don't feel so alone now. I was earlier diagnosed with fatty liver so cut out all saturated fats; sugars etc.. and eat plenty of fresh veg, fruit and fish, I'm hoping my liver will repair itself gradually.



Been there done that. I too had a fatty liver on diagnosis (almost 2 years ago now). I'm pleased to report that my last scan was completely normal. So it is possible for the liver to recover.

I also believe (but can't remember where I read it now) that such reversal is best done slowly to avoid scarring.

Andy


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello! You have made a great step forward by joining here. I was in exactly the same situation as you are now so can 100% empathise in what you are going through. There is so much to learn, so much to do etc but if I was to say just one thing to you it would be don?t panic, take things at your own pace and even though it seems rather strange to say, try and enjoy the challenge. This way you control your diabetes and don?t let the diabetes control you.

Feel free to message me any time


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 12, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks guys for your support; I haven't been given any medication but my GP has recommended I continue with the weight loss and exercise and have another blood test in a few weeks time. I know it's a condition that can be managed. 

Can I ask a really silly question - I spoke to my GP about this but since I've cut out saturated fats and sugar I belch all the time...sorry to sound so disgusting. My Gp has told me not to worry its to do with my change of diet but its worrying me because I'm scared it might be something more serious which hasn't been picked up. I know I'm being paranoid but is this common??


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks guys for your support; I haven't been given any medication but my GP has recommended I continue with the weight loss and exercise and have another blood test in a few weeks time. I know it's a condition that can be managed.
> 
> Can I ask a really silly question - I spoke to my GP about this but since I've cut out saturated fats and sugar I belch all the time...sorry to sound so disgusting. My Gp has told me not to worry its to do with my change of diet but its worrying me because I'm scared it might be something more serious which hasn't been picked up. I know I'm being paranoid but is this common??



Hi New do you eat your food quick or chew it thoroughly?
sometimes the speed in which you eat your food can cause accsessive  belching.Also if you chew alot of chewing gum that cause an increase.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Can I ask a really silly question - I spoke to my GP about this but since I've cut out saturated fats and sugar I belch all the time...sorry to sound so disgusting. My Gp has told me not to worry its to do with my change of diet but its worrying me because I'm scared it might be something more serious which hasn't been picked up. I know I'm being paranoid but is this common??



I would agree with your doctor (although I'm not a doctor!) - a change of diet often produces such symptoms, I've experienced similar when I have lived abroad - hopefully it will ease before long.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 12, 2011)

*Newto this*



Steff said:


> Hi New do you eat your food quick or chew it thoroughly?
> sometimes the speed in which you eat your food can cause accsessive  belching.Also if you chew alot of chewing gum that cause an increase.



Can this just be an symptom of diabetis?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Can this just be an symptom of diabetis?



In the absence of any medication that may produce this as a side effect, I haven't heard of it as being related to diabetes. It might also depend on how you have changed your diet - are you eating more pulses (beans, lentils etc.), as this can also have an effect.


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Can this just be an symptom of diabetis?



I think what your doctor said is right changes in diet can cause this, I was just throwing out other reasons as to why you may be belching alot but if you eat slowly and dont chew gum regular then that rules those out


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, I would agree with your doctor too, any sudden changes to your diet will upset things for a while before you "get used to it". I recently switched all "white" foods to wholemeal or brown which is much higher in fibre, as a result I am rather bloated!


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 13, 2011)

*Newtothis*

Thanks guys, I'm just getting myself into a pickle. Did the stupid thing of reading the internet and scaring myself silly. My brother is diabetic and his advise was simple 'don't be scared of this'.... I've calmed down a little and am determined to carry on with what I'm doing. I've lost 13lb in just over 6 weeks, cut out all saturated fats and well, basic crap from my diet and to be honest I'm not missing cakes; sweets; biscuits etc... I ate them for the sake of eating them as opposed to really wanting them...walking at least 1hr per day and 30mins on a cross-trainer. Eating plenty of veg; fruit; fish - I suppose being upbeat is a way of saying to myself - if you do what you're told; lose wight; look ater yourself; don't miss any appointments then it can be managed - but I have to do it - no-one else.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks guys, I'm just getting myself into a pickle. Did the stupid thing of reading the internet and scaring myself silly. My brother is diabetic and his advise was simple 'don't be scared of this'.... I've calmed down a little and am determined to carry on with what I'm doing. I've lost 13lb in just over 6 weeks, cut out all saturated fats and well, basic crap from my diet and to be honest I'm not missing cakes; sweets; biscuits etc... I ate them for the sake of eating them as opposed to really wanting them...walking at least 1hr per day and 30mins on a cross-trainer. Eating plenty of veg; fruit; fish - I suppose being upbeat is a way of saying to myself - if you do what you're told; lose wight; look ater yourself; don't miss any appointments then it can be managed - but I have to do it - no-one else.



You've made a terrific start! It takes time, but you do get used to it and learn what is good and bad for you. There is a lot of scary stuff on the internet about diabetes, but many of the statistics and horror stories relate to people who perhaps weren't as motivated as you, or were undiagnosed for some considerable time. I have learned so much about how my body works since I was diagnosed just over 3 years ago and I am convinced it has stopped me from going down a path that may have led to something far less manageable. You'll also benefit from all the regular medical checks we get, so should anything be amiss in the future it will be spotted early. Enjoy your exercise and new diet - and the new you!


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You've made a terrific start! It takes time, but you do get used to it and learn what is good and bad for you. There is a lot of scary stuff on the internet about diabetes, but many of the statistics and horror stories relate to people who perhaps weren't as motivated as you, or were undiagnosed for some considerable time. I have learned so much about how my body works since I was diagnosed just over 3 years ago and I am convinced it has stopped me from going down a path that may have led to something far less manageable. You'll also benefit from all the regular medical checks we get, so should anything be amiss in the future it will be spotted early. Enjoy your exercise and new diet - and the new you!



Thank you - on Tuesday when I was diagnosed I thought it was the end of the world - today its the start of a new chapter. Big hug x


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Newtothis.

It sound sas though you are approaching it in exactly the right way. 

Well done on your weight loss and change of lifestyle.

Once you discover that your body is doing things that it shouldn't without you knowing, it's natural to start questioning other symptoms or quirks you hadn't paid attention to before. It's almost like you become detached from your physical body for a while until you can regain control of it !

Once you've given it a stern talking to and beaten it back into shape, you'll recognise every ache, pain and twinge as your own. 

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 17, 2011)

*Newtothis*

Hi guys, 

I've only been diagnosed less then a week but ordered and received my copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker
I've skimmed through it and plan to read it thoroughly - the one thing that did stick in my mind is 'acceptance' and once I've accepted that yes I have a diagnosis of Type 2; yes it's a life-long condition; yes there is not cure but yes it is controllable and if I'm good to my body it will be good to me. 

Its hard to focus on the positives when all literature focuses on the complications which I'm sure the professionals have got to make us aware of if we don't keep our sugar levels under control and keep all medical appointments etc...

Since last Thursday I've haven't been sure what to do except worry and cry; don't have another blood test until the 25th August and appointment with nurse in Sepember - however; I've carried on with my healthy eating; weight loss; exercise; made myself an appointment with the chiropodist (early prevention) and tried really hard to not focus on the negatives but accept that yes I'm now one of over 2 million. I have to be positive for the sake of my husband and sake, whom I don't want to worry and frighten.

Thank you for your support guys - I know this is only the beginning xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2011)

You've made a great start at minimising your risks of succumbing to any of the decidedly horrid things that diabetes can throw at us. I am sure that, in time, you will become more accustomed to seeing the positives that your hard work will bring. I've been diagnosed for just over 3 years now and though I have some lows, diabetes has kept me focused on staying healthy, and introduced me to many lovely, friendly people who share this common bond


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 17, 2011)

*Newtothis*



Northerner said:


> You've made a great start at minimising your risks of succumbing to any of the decidedly horrid things that diabetes can throw at us. I am sure that, in time, you will become more accustomed to seeing the positives that your hard work will bring. I've been diagnosed for just over 3 years now and though I have some lows, diabetes has kept me focused on staying healthy, and introduced me to many lovely, friendly people who share this common bond



Thank you - can I ask a personal question; how did you know you we're Type 1; my GP has stated it's likely I'm Type 2 because my brother is X


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thank you - can I ask a personal question; how did you know you we're Type 1; my GP has stated it's likely I'm Type 2 because my brother is X



My diabetes developed very quickly - I had a stomach virus and put my illness down to that, but after losing 17 pounds in 3 days and reaching a point where I couldn't walk across the room without gasping for breath, I called an ambulance and ended up in A&E. I was diagnosed with DKA (Diabetic Ketoacidosis) which occurs when your body has stopped producing insulin. My blood sugar was 37 mmol/l. All these factors suggested Type 1 rather than Type 2 - Type 2s normally still produce their own insulin so although blood sugar levels might be higher than normal it is highly unlikely they will develop DKA. There are tests that can be done to determine if you are Type 1 as it is an autoimmune disease, although I've never had those tests done. The doctor thought that I had a slow onset form of Type 1, called LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults) sometimes also called Type 1.5, and may have had declining insulin production for a couple of years. Then I contracted this stomach virus and this overwhelmed my pancreas' ability to cope with my rising blood sugar levels.

So, usually (but not always) a Type 1 will need insulin right from the time of diagnosis, whereas a Type too can often (but not always!) manage their levels with changes to their diet and activity levels, perhaps combined with tablets. 

Type 2s often find that they have other family members with Type 2 as there is a genetic factor involved. A Type 1 may have no other family members with Type 1, but may have relatives with an autoimmune disease like Coeliac, hypothyroisidm or psoriasis, for example.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 17, 2011)

Northerner said:


> My diabetes developed very quickly - I had a stomach virus and put my illness down to that, but after losing 17 pounds in 3 days and reaching a point where I couldn't walk across the room without gasping for breath, I called an ambulance and ended up in A&E. I was diagnosed with DKA (Diabetic Ketoacidosis) which occurs when your body has stopped producing insulin. My blood sugar was 37 mmol/l. All these factors suggested Type 1 rather than Type 2 - Type 2s normally still produce their own insulin so although blood sugar levels might be higher than normal it is highly unlikely they will develop DKA. There are tests that can be done to determine if you are Type 1 as it is an autoimmune disease, although I've never had those tests done. The doctor thought that I had a slow onset form of Type 1, called LADA (Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adults) sometimes also called Type 1.5, and may have had declining insulin production for a couple of years. Then I contracted this stomach virus and this overwhelmed my pancreas' ability to cope with my rising blood sugar levels.
> 
> So, usually (but not always) a Type 1 will need insulin right from the time of diagnosis, whereas a Type too can often (but not always!) manage their levels with changes to their diet and activity levels, perhaps combined with tablets.
> 
> Type 2s often find that they have other family members with Type 2 as there is a genetic factor involved. A Type 1 may have no other family members with Type 1, but may have relatives with an autoimmune disease like Coeliac, hypothyroisidm or psoriasis, for example.



Thank you for sharing this - my brother is type 2 and although I don't have any sympthoms my fasting and random were outside the guidelines so GP suggested that I am diabetic and gave me a handout for type 2. Its a minefield x


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Newtothis


----------

